# For Sale



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Only 3,900 miles on the clock. Lux tax & reg. fees paid.

:thumbup:

Make Offer - send it to 
Franco Karzag.

I'm off for the weekend.

Have agood one!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Only 3,900 miles on the clock. Lux tax & reg. fees paid.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Now, where is the PIC?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------

